# Seeking info about moving from South Africa to Canada



## kyle81 (Dec 2, 2009)

Good day all,

I am hoping that someone could help me or at least point me in the right direction.

I have decided to leave SA and am interested in moving to Canada, more specifically Toronto in Ontario. My interest lies in the weather, job availability, the people, culture, pretty much everything. I am hoping to come across in June/July for a holiday to get a better idea of what it is like.

I am 28, and hold a bachelor's degree in Sport Science and Psychology, I will be doing a Post Grad dipl, in Sport Management next year (2010) and would want to move over as soon as the course is complete. I have roughly 5 years experience in various fields, some of it working for myself.

I'd like to get in touch with someone living in Canada with a similar history, so that I can ask about the job market and opportunities. I'd like to know what a respectable salary would be, what to look for, what to avoid etc.

My fiance will come with me, she teaches autistic children at a specialised centre, and would also need a job. Training etc. She would be my wife by the time we do come over.

I hope someone can help me out, and will greatly appreciate any time spent to do so!

Thanks!
Kyle


----------



## Tania Rose (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tania Rose*

Hallo Kyle,

Are you still in CT or have you left for Canada?
In similar insdustry, and also on our way...

Tania Rose
Durbanville


----------



## kyle81 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey there,

Still in Cape Town. Only looking at leaving from the end of the year. It's looking quite difficult though for a straight immigration and will prob look at a working visa and go from there once in Canada.

How are you finding the process?

K


----------



## Tania Rose (Jun 15, 2010)

*Tania Rose*

Hallo Kyle,

Do yourself a favour and call my husband on deleted phone number.
We have a unique oppurtunity that might just work for you and your family too.
I don't want to say too much online.

Regards
Tania
deleted phone number


----------

